
HBO Max Acquires U.S. Streaming Rights to Studio Ghibli Library - WillPostForFood
https://deadline.com/2019/10/hbo-max-studio-ghibli-streaming-rights-1202762553/
======
WillPostForFood
2 days ago:

 _You may never see Studio Ghibli’s movies on streaming services_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21259697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21259697)

------
ethansinjin
I grew up on Ghibli movies, so I will probably get a free trial of HBO Max
when it launches to rewatch/binge them.

On a different note, I hadn’t heard of HBO Max before this announcement. I’m
kind of reaching “peak subscription” at this point: I have Prime Video,
Netflix, Hulu, Showtime, and now I’ll have to decide whether to add Apple TV
+, Disney+, and HBO Max?

I wish there was some way to “bundle” these into one monthly payment.. oh,
wait. That’s basically a cable subscription! It’s funny how cyclical streaming
has become.

~~~
dublinben
The average household only has 3 streaming services, so you're already above
that. No wonder you feel overwhelmed by yet another option!

[https://www.cinemablend.com/television/2389991/how-much-
mone...](https://www.cinemablend.com/television/2389991/how-much-money-us-
consumers-apparently-spend-on-streaming-services-per-month)

